# Collectables



## Master of Blades (Apr 5, 2003)

How many people here collect stuff and what do you collect? 

I collect Comics myself. I used to have a vast selection of Spiderman but they seem to have gone missing somewhere  I also have the whole series of Marvel Hero's Reborn from issue #1 to the final issue #42  Other then that I collect special Comics like the Marvel Mangaverse stuff and the DC/Marvel Crossover stuff. I also have a small collection of swords and weaponary.

Also does anyone REALLY collect stamps?


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 5, 2003)

Star Wars Stuff.

Lots and Lots of Star Wars Stuff.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

My son collects collectable card games.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 5, 2003)

Everyone in my family is a collector.  I collect unicorn/dragon fantasy stuff, comic books (DC-like Batman), some Beanie Babies, action figures (Batman, Robin, Batgirl, Nightwing), and various Japanese anime stuff (action figures, cards, posters).  I pretty much spend my money when I get it. 

Robyn


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 5, 2003)

comics (Birds of Prey and Nightwing)
weapons (anything sharp and shiny)
star trek stuff


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

My son's CCG costs are breaking me!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

Coins, Baseball cards, football cards, and various other things.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 5, 2003)

Martial Art magazines at the momenet. If any of you have any magazines you would like to get rid of, send me your list and let's see what we can work out.

Tim Hartman
wmarnis@wmarnis.com
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2003)

I collect

Minatures: Lead for War Games Both Future and Fantasy

Coke Bottles and stuff: From my childhood days to today.

Swords: I have a Charlemaigne Replica and a few others.

Books: If I read it, I keep it 

Magazines: Just started on this.

and misc stuff


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I collect
> 
> Minatures: Lead for War Games Both Future and Fantasy
> ...




Your almost identical to my dad


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your almost identical to my dad  *



Well, then little Bro, maybe you should remember that :ticked:   hehehe :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 7, 2003)

Things I collect;
Comics. I stopped counting them a few years ago with the last count at 8079 

Wargame and RPG miniatures. 

Decorative Plates of wolves, eagles and indians

I have a few other collectons but these are my main ones


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 7, 2003)

I collect martial arts magazines, some going back to the late 60's early 70's.  Sorry Renegade the only double I have is the Swimsuiit edition of American Karate Nov. 1987.

I also collect Coca Cola and Budweiser merchandise.

Plus I collect weapons the wall in my basemt is just a small part of the collection. http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com/dynamickenpokarate/id32.html

I will keep my eyes oput for magazines when I am out.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I collect
> 
> Minatures: Lead for War Games Both Future and Fantasy
> *



OH YEAH... 

Warhammer 40k, Mordheim and Necromunda Miniatures, thanks for the reminder Rich!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 7, 2003)

I use to collect Comic Books.  X-men, New Mutants, Spiderman etc.... that was in my teen years, have about 200 or so still, in a box in my closest.

Last 6 years or so I've been collecting giraffes.  

LOL oh yes and of course can't forget the small collection of MA critters.  The ones you squeaze and they go Kiai!!!  and of course the Kung Fu Hamsters.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *OH YEAH...
> 
> Warhammer 40k, Mordheim and Necromunda Miniatures, thanks for the reminder Rich! *





Orks RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Orks RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: *




I was always a Space Marine man myself


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 7, 2003)

Kenpogirl, I collect the same thing .... MA critters! I have bears, dogs, hampsters ....... all dressed in doboks and belts. The dog I have, if you squeeze him he makes kihap (kiai) noises. All my critters are black belts, but I wanna get the ones with color belts, too. I think everyone has the kung fu hampster! He is too cute  My honey got me a bear (from Vermot Teddy Bear Co.) that has changable dobok and belts. She is a blue belt, like me


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Orks RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: *



YEAH... DATS ME ARMY I SEZ!

WAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!


----------



## jleonardusa (Apr 7, 2003)

I guess I collect WW2 memorabilia, coins, swords and, well, computer stuff - I still have my first computer and every one since then (plus a whole bunch of others and techie knick knacks). Strangest thing Ive collected over the years is cinema tickect stubs.

Oh, and by the way, my Dad actually does collect stamps. Ive never counted them, but Id hazard a guess that he has between 70,000 and 100,000 of 'em at least. (Some pretty rare ones too).


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 7, 2003)

Used to collect comics.  Used to collect specific anime plastic models and toys.  Still collect martial arts books, but not as much as I used to.  Now I collect lumps and bruises from my instructors.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I was always a Space Marine man myself  *




Oh so easy to play the Marines, Follow Fire, and if you could whine and cry that it not fair that a Marine equeal 3.5 orks  so that you could get the same number of Marines as my Orks. I have played you kind before little Brother 

hehehehehe


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *YEAH... DATS ME ARMY I SEZ!
> 
> WAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH! *



Techno,

You go over Da Hill I go around da Luc and we crush Dis MOB (* Marines off Base *) Guy.  :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Orks RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rofl: *



Not if they face my Imperial Guard or Eldar armies


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 8, 2003)

Eldar........now they were wicked too!  

I also had my own conversion Chaos army which was a mixture of the Undead skulls from Warhammer and Chaos space marines from 40k.......Now they were cool


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *Not if they face my Imperial Guard or Eldar armies  *



Yeah But My Necron Army would eat both of those for dinner and finish my orks off as a desert pudding.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 8, 2003)

*Break out the pocket protectors! *


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 9, 2003)

Geeks :drink2tha :rofl: Wait, that's the alcahol talking. I just threw back a few or 10 LOL


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Yeah But My Necron Army would eat both of those for dinner and finish my orks off as a desert pudding. *



The new Necrons do look cool and the monolith is a awesome looking piece. I'm planning on starting that army next month if the funds permit it


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *The new Necrons do look cool and the monolith is a awesome looking piece. I'm planning on starting that army next month if the funds permit it  *



The Necrons EAT UP the battlefield.  The point cost is WAY high, you wind up with like 1/2 as many of your opponent, but they tear thru everything... I used to lose about 70% of the time with my Orks, I win like 85% of the time with the Necrons.  Fun to paint too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 9, 2003)

Guys what you forget, is that if you play by the rules and add up the points. You can have your 6 Eldar or 20 Marines, to my 200 Orks. I get 200 die rolls  to your 6 or 20.  

Note: The numbers are not exact, they are there for dramatic effect, to show the only true strength of the orks was in numbers. 




(* Edited for Spelling *)


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Guys what you forget, is that if you play by the rules and add up the points. You can have your 6 Eldar or 20 Marines, to my 200 Orks. I get 200 die rolls  to your 6 or 20.  *



As an ork Player i feel obligated to remind you that Orks cant hit the broad side of a barn...

You get 3 shots per ork x 200 orks equals 600 shots... of which 8 might hit, and 1 do damage.

LOL.  Its all about the BIG CHOPPAS.

Oh wait... 200 Orks charge 10 Space marines who have higher inititave AND beter HtH scores so 200 orks charge in the Marines kill 180 before they get to hit back and the 20 left hit once and none do damage, and the Orks break and run and are picked off by the remaining marines...

Its no wonder I switched to Necrons:

1 Lowly Necron trooper with a  Basic Gauss Flayer is confronted by a Lemun Russ battle Tank which kills the Necron who self repairs and then Shoots the massive front armor on the Lemun Russ and it explodes in a massive fireball taking out the 1/2 thesquad behind it, which then breaks and runs.   Hee hee.  Orks.

Yeah yeah, I know I am a geek.  But Im a Geek with an ATTITUDE.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *As an ork Player i feel obligated to remind you that Orks cant hit the broad side of a barn...
> 
> You get 3 shots per ork x 200 orks equals 600 shots... of which 8 might hit, and 1 do damage.
> ...




Hmmmm, only 8, I thought the odds were better for me then that. , besides, I have loaded dice. You are playing with Orks Right? :rofl:  Oh BTW, I still cheer for the Indians in the old Western Movies.  .  I guess I will never learn.


----------

